# Piano Tutor Books



## thicks

I am starting to teach piano and wondered if anyone had any ideas for tuition books (Young beginner/Older beginner)


----------



## rojo

Well, I`ve used the Boris Berlin ABC's of Piano (good for younger kids), the Alfred series is pretty good (they have some books that cater to older students), and the Bastien series as well. I think all the method books have their merits and shortcomings.


----------



## Oneiros

Czerny all the way.


----------



## Azathoth

I'm too lazy to get out of my chair so I'm not sure what book I'm using right now, but I have some advice:

Err on the more mature side of music when you're dealing with teenagers. There are plenty of anthologies of easy classical music that you can work with. I was working on Party Cat and Spike in Music City until a few weeks ago and it very nearly put me off playing.

I suppose I gained something from playing music I despise: I've learned how to sight-read very quickly, and very well.


----------



## Oneiros

Whoo, Party Cat. One of my favs.


----------

